# Who will take Naruto's virginity??



## Orochimarufan86 (Nov 28, 2007)

Please vote and/or discuss...


----------



## Ky. (Nov 28, 2007)

it's so unclear... to everybody , i think Sai...


----------



## Mishari (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, Sakura.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura most likely


----------



## Ash (Nov 28, 2007)

Sai!


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 28, 2007)

Kakashi already took it.


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

That's not possible he doesn't have a penis.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 28, 2007)

A drunk night on the town with Jiraiya during the two year gap. nuff said


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 28, 2007)

Hintana and Zabubuza. Zabubuza becuase he did pull a michael jackson on Haku his got a thing for kids ^_^


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 28, 2007)

Yamato. his work at hard wood makes Naruto blush


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 28, 2007)

Please see my sig.

-Chris (all you need to know)


----------



## Kawada (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura


----------



## Naaruto (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura... either that or Hinata will rape him.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 28, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Sakura... either that or Hinata will rape him.




She will use gentel palms to knock him out XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2007)

hinata stalk him all the time so maybe sehe rapes him j/k


----------



## choclait (Nov 28, 2007)

He lost his virginity already... to Jiraiya... it makes a lot of sense (poor boy though).


----------



## AmiChi (Nov 28, 2007)

Naruto saves up his virginity for Sasuke


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2007)

Sasuke........and Naruto will like it  .


----------



## Chilly (Nov 28, 2007)

A strange feeling keeps telling me it's gonna be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Suigetsu for some reason.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 28, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Sakura... either that or Hinata will rape him.



i like the hinata part........


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata will so rip it out of his dead body!!!!!


----------



## Felt (Nov 28, 2007)

No-one :WOW


----------



## Pixie (Nov 28, 2007)

Sasuke, duh.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 28, 2007)

Kakashi already took his anal virginity.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 28, 2007)

Tsunade, I hope.


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 28, 2007)

Jiraiya probably took it during training. You know he had him use his sexy no jutsu for some fun between the sheets.


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

Akamaru of course.


----------



## jazumin (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura, obviously! She has super strength, even if he was too shy -- SHE'D TAKE IT. >D


----------



## fujoshi (Nov 28, 2007)

My money's on Sasuke .


----------



## Kamina (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata

Perfect together.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 28, 2007)

gaara cause he would sand rape him


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 28, 2007)

A flower shaped hunk of green gelatin.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 28, 2007)

It was Haku, in the study, with the candlestick. And you thought it was Col. Mustard.


----------



## Fai (Nov 28, 2007)

Sasuke.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are some amusing possibilities indeed! 

But I'd have to go with Jiraiya, because, you have to admit, having spent, 2,5 years near a perv writer doesn't exactly do wonders for your virginity 

@Vizard : I like the way you think


----------



## scerpers (Nov 28, 2007)

Sause-Kay

Then Hinata


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 28, 2007)

he will be raped by sasuke and he will like it


----------



## Sakura (Nov 28, 2007)

Sasuke. And it will be recorded.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Sasuke takes this alone*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2007)

Only two votes for Tsunade


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

In before debate

Hinata.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2007)

Tsunade and Shizune...


----------



## Denji (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata will take it by force.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 28, 2007)

He probably already lost his virginity to Random Jerk-off Konoha Resident #4 some dark night in an unlit alleyway before he made genin. Some guy who was drunk or liked young boys or wanted to punish Naruto for the Kyuubi's actions. Probably all three. >.<

I mean, it isn't like Naruto was the best fighter at the start of the series. And, if somebody caught him by himself, there's a good chance no one would want to help the Nine Tails kid.

So, rape. 

Kind of like how Zaku got trapped in that alleyway by two men, when they gave his backstory in the anime (I _think_ it was just in the anime. But, whatever, it's just an example of the kind of situation I'm talking about).

The only reason they'd never actually mention this happening or show it is because it's a shounen manga and doesn't have that nice M rating.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 28, 2007)

I will take his Virginity


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 28, 2007)

i think jiraiya already has it lol


----------



## Pia-chan (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata, i hope... xD


----------



## DarthPlagueisTheWise (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata.

Man, there must be a lot of fangirls in here for the SasuNaru yaoi...


----------



## Para (Nov 28, 2007)

I love how Sasuke and Hinata are tied for first place 

Anyway... weird question, but probably Hinata. If he hasn't been set up with ladies over the timeskip (he was with Jiraiya)...


----------



## Kage (Nov 28, 2007)

naruto's too busy to get laid


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 28, 2007)

He doesn't have a penis. Sai says it, so it must be true.


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 28, 2007)

DarthPlagueisTheWise said:


> Man, there must be a lot of fangirls in here for the SasuNaru yaoi...



Some of us are men.

-Chris (scary but true)


----------



## Rashman (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata will steal his virginity! 






100% guranteed!


----------



## Elle (Nov 28, 2007)

He's chasing down his Sasuke...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2007)

Zabuza already has


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2007)

Someone else. Jiraiya got him a random hooker over the time-skip.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura or Itachi


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura and Sasuke...

...at the same time!


----------



## blueava21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata!


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2007)

How can you people NOT realize it's clearly Gaara?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 28, 2007)

Chee will take it.


----------



## Denji (Nov 28, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> He doesn't have a penis. Sai says it, so it must be true.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, well, you'll see.


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 28, 2007)

Sakura's going to be the one to pop his Cherry.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 28, 2007)

Hinata.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 29, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Someone else. Jiraiya got him a random hooker over the time-skip.



I support this idea.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Nov 29, 2007)

@ the thread and I go for Hinata....


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2007)

I went ahead and voted for everyone. He's gonna get gang raped.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2007)

Hinata and Sakura...both of them


----------



## Yellow (Nov 29, 2007)

Hinata will rape him or he'll make love to Sasuke so either one of those two.


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 29, 2007)

I voted Shizune for sheer randomeness.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 29, 2007)

funny thread, I'm suprised some people went with Shizune, totally outta the ballpark, lol


----------



## PATRON (Nov 29, 2007)

what the hell is wrong with you people, dont you guys have anything better to think about........................................ anyway Hinata


----------



## Kyou (Nov 29, 2007)

I voted Sasuke!~~ He'll attack him, and jump on top of him.. and then yeah, it'll be an accident though ;_;


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 29, 2007)

Sasukee


----------



## Khyle (Nov 29, 2007)

Tonton Sakura


----------



## Dare2Sk8 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hinata, obviously.


----------



## Shin-kai-den (Nov 29, 2007)

Sasuke's gonna tap that ass first. 

After that, Kakashi, Sakura, Yamato, Sai...


----------



## diesirea (Nov 29, 2007)

WTF! I know this! Shizune will be the one! I'm very very very very pretty sure.


WARNING!!! ADULT IMAGES AHEAD! READ @ UR OWN RISK


----------



## Nono-loves-you (Nov 29, 2007)

I say Itachi will, just to spite Sasuke ^_^


----------



## Wakkayeah (Nov 29, 2007)

lol almost wanted to to pick 'he already lost his virginity to jiraiya' but i picked hinata, i think she will tell him sooner or later that she loves him.... and then they make sexy love xD


----------



## Levithian (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hinata, Naruto will rock her world, ''All night long''....*


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 29, 2007)

Hinata!


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

People, open your eyes, NaruHina won't happen.

Naruto doesn't deserve to have a girl or anything he could f**k, but I think Kishi will sacrifize poor Sakura for the sake of the plot.


----------



## natwel (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope it's not Sakura but sadly that seems likely, 

there is a small chance it could be Hinata


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Nov 29, 2007)

I could easily see that being Sasuke. After a long fight for dominance, at least.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 29, 2007)

Hinata and Sasuke.


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Nov 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> Hinata and Sasuke.


Threesome ? :amazed


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 29, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Threesome ? :amazed



HELL YEA!! SasuNaruHina!!  (Hey I love both Naruhina and Sasunaru XD)


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 29, 2007)

I have no idea, but it will obviously be Sakura or Hinata . . .


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Nov 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> HELL YEA!! SasuNaruHina!!  (Hey I love both Naruhina and Sasunaru XD)


Lol, I just have the feeling Hinata might pass out due to nosebleed with this kind of constellation.


----------



## Yunus (Nov 29, 2007)

Kakashi 0_o

~Yunus


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 29, 2007)

I love how the poll is multiple choice.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 29, 2007)

Sakura will take it.


----------



## Fandom Wreck (Nov 29, 2007)

Gotta be Hinata.


----------



## Not_you (Nov 29, 2007)

Obviously Sasuke.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 29, 2007)

Sakura.

But i still hope it will be Hinata.


----------



## Kage (Nov 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> HELL YEA!! SasuNaruHina!!  (Hey I love both Naruhina and Sasunaru XD)




so do I
THIS IS THE ANSWER!!!!!


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 29, 2007)

Emma_rules_! said:


> Lol, I just have the feeling Hinata might pass out due to nosebleed with this kind of constellation.



Maybe, but you know what they say about the shy types... 

Man... I feel so perverted today... after seeing that picture of Shippuuden 36... Hinata is the least covered in Naruto's dream. Combine that with Sailor Hinata and... XD



kageneko said:


> so do I
> THIS IS THE ANSWER!!!!!



:amazed

YES!!!!!!  

Naruto has sexy time with both Hinata and Sasuke and then desires more peeping time with Jiraiya


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Nov 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> Maybe, but you know what they say about the shy types...
> 
> Man... I feel so perverted today... after seeing that picture of Shippuuden 36... Hinata is the least covered in Naruto's dream. Combine that with Sailor Hinata and... XD


You know, I have been thinking about this and came to the conclusion that it will be Naruto who passes out due to nosebleed first, if anyone.

Because:
Sasuke's sexyness + Hinata's sexyness = ultimate TILT !


----------



## GrenGoddess (Nov 29, 2007)

obviously it will be sasuke. and he will make the dumped losers sakura and hinata watch. 

besides, sasuke is the only one who gets naruto hard in the first place .

if sasuke turns out to be a one night stand, then it will be gaara. XD


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2007)

Kakashi already took it


----------



## Lindsay (Nov 29, 2007)

Sasuke if Jiriaya hasn't allready done so


----------



## Cereza (Nov 29, 2007)

Sasuke


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 29, 2007)

hinata :8V


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 29, 2007)

Hm...

Well, Sakura would kick his ass before he even touches her. So, no. 

Same with every other girl except Hinata.


----------



## Kage (Nov 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> :amazed
> 
> YES!!!!!!
> 
> Naruto has sexy time with both Hinata and Sasuke and then desires more peeping time with Jiraiya



then his training for super pervert will be complete

*everyone lives happily ever after*


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 29, 2007)

I think it will be sakura


----------



## Bleach (Nov 29, 2007)

Sakura derrrr...


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 29, 2007)

Sasuke and Hinata will rape him.

And he will enjoy it.


----------



## HyuugaFan4Life (Nov 29, 2007)

All that training with Jiraiya, wouldn't surprise me if in one of those training days something happened. Then again, Sasuke always gets what he wants with Naruto


----------



## ? (Nov 30, 2007)

His left hand.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 30, 2007)

Tyki Mikk said:


> His left hand.



It's already canon, I'm sure.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 30, 2007)

Tenten.


----------



## Homura (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura will be the dominatrix of the relationship.


----------



## Lemonade (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, it's been taken along time ago by a certain Uchiha.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura will take his inocense. 100% proven. her rah power will put him to bed


----------



## GrenGoddess (Nov 30, 2007)

Dawnofwinter said:


> lol I like how in the poll Sasuke's name is italictized (cant spell) lmfao xD



they italicize whoever you vote for. 

i wouldnt be surprised if sasuke got a quick hump in during the end of ep 134, when naruto was unconscious infront of him. great opportunity for sasuke i say XD j/k

in all seriousness it WILL be sasuke


----------



## Makaseru (Nov 30, 2007)

You know what...I just want Anko to tie up Naruto and f*** is brains out. I love Anko, she deserves this honor.


----------



## Creator (Nov 30, 2007)

Hinata.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2007)

Naruto doesn't have a penis ,silly GOOSE...


----------



## Creator (Nov 30, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Naruto doesn't have a penis ,silly GOOSE...



Thus strap ons where made.  But i think his already lost it.  With Hinata.  Thus she blushesed.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 30, 2007)

all of the girl will jump his bones


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura, because she clearly wants to see for herself if Sai's claims about Naruto having a small penis are true.  She has plans to raep him, you see.


----------



## IchigoKitty (Nov 30, 2007)

hinata or sakura.


----------



## Dogma (Nov 30, 2007)

Yamato.

His wood might get carried away one day.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 30, 2007)

Hinata!



Kakashi999 said:


> She will use genital palms to knock him out XD



^^ corrected it for ya and all to see!


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 30, 2007)

lol sasuke for sure


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 30, 2007)

Sasuke already took Naruto's virginity when he rapestomped him....


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 30, 2007)

hinata will get the courage to ask him for a date and that is always how it starts


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 30, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Sakura, because she clearly wants to see for herself if Sai's claims about Naruto having a small penis are true.  She has plans to raep him, you see.


*looks at your sig*

There are so many choices.


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 30, 2007)

Uhh... I think Sakura...


----------



## Kanae (Nov 30, 2007)

Sasuke Sakura will!


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 30, 2007)

Free iPod! said:


> Only two votes for Tsunade


14 now(With my help).


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura most likely.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 30, 2007)

It would be awesome if tsunade did


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 30, 2007)

Hinata, no doubts.

Tell me why did Naruto dream about all girls including Hinata in a towel, especially when Hinata looked like she played with herself and teasing him??

LOL! He is quite funny!


----------



## XII_Itachi (Nov 30, 2007)

Everyone knows Sasuke will rape him one way or another....

And everyone knows Naruto likes it..... Why else does he try so hard to bring back Sasuke?


----------



## Harmless (Nov 30, 2007)

Sasuke of course. Duh


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 30, 2007)

Shikamaru.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 30, 2007)

Dawnofwinter said:


> Shikamaru?? ummmm ...ok? lmao *tries to see that happening*



I swear I saw a ShikamaruxNaruko hentai once. I forgot where, tho.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 30, 2007)

Heehee... I know where...

But if it were to be Shikamaru... damn... well... I will personally allow a Llama to spit in my ass.

Mark it down, boys.


----------



## Harmless (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course Kishimoto can remember and could write it out well. Give the man the credit he deserves.


----------



## Harmless (Nov 30, 2007)

Reply - To DawnofWinter

I've seen a lot of fan art like that. Sometimes Naruto is a girl and boy. And sometimes he's just two boys. Theres a funny cosplay picture with two Naruto boys and Sasuke in the middle. lol

SilverS. - I'm not sure what your trying to say. But if I actually made you laugh then great.


----------



## chocy (Dec 1, 2007)

Sasuke of course. He took Naruto's first kiss. Next on the list is his virginity.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 1, 2007)

*I hope its not Sai.*


----------



## yukito (Dec 1, 2007)

Sasuke is winning.

I voted for him too.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Dec 1, 2007)

Hinata. It'd be an interesting pre-sex convo, at the very least.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Dec 1, 2007)

Sadly, he was already raped by Jiraiya. Think about it. Jiraiya and Naruto alone... for nearly 3 years... with Naruto probably using Sexy Jutsu a lot... and Jiraiya needing research for his new book.


----------



## Kakuzu (Dec 1, 2007)

_He lost his virginity already... to Jiraiya..._

I agree. Jiraiya did that a long time ago.


----------



## Loulabelle (Dec 1, 2007)

Who says he's ever gonna get any?


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Dec 1, 2007)

Sasuke for sure. 
There is so much unreleased sexual tension between them, one day it just will blast. It won't happen without a long fight for dominance, though.


----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2007)

Either Sakura, or Hinata...maybe Sasuke...
god it would be hot if Sasuke took it from him


----------



## Spazzy (Dec 1, 2007)

Naruto doesn't have a penis.


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Dec 1, 2007)

_Considering how probable the story is pointing and slapping everyone in the head that Naruto will end up with Hinata in the end we all know the answer._


----------



## aliencommander (Dec 1, 2007)

well we all know naruto and sai our gay sooooooo

j/k


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2007)

tsunade cus that would be really hottt


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 1, 2007)

He was with Jiraiya for a long time...Desperate times call for Desperate measures
But in all seriousness, Hinata or Sakura I dunno,


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 2, 2007)

omg i think it's gonna be sai..


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Dec 2, 2007)

i-luv-itachi said:


> gaara cause he would sand rape him



Agreed. 
'nuff said.


----------



## Tim (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's not consensual, then it'd be Shizune... she has a shota-love for naruto. And she looks like she needs some...rape.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 2, 2007)

Gaara or Sai...

Or Gaara and Sai...


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

People keep saying Gaara will force Naruto, but if anything wouldn't be the other way around. Gaara seems very shy to me. And wouldn't be the first one to make a move. With a girl or boy.    
And Jiraya is only interested in woman. So the only way Naruto and Jiraya could have happen is when Naruto is in his woman form. And I doubt Naruto would stay in woman form the whole time...*ponders to self*....well maybe. lol


----------



## Zabuza's underwear (Dec 2, 2007)

shizune


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 2, 2007)

Tsunade obviously


----------



## Hio (Dec 2, 2007)

Sakura or Hinata


----------



## GrenGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

i dont know why people think yaoi wont happened in shounen when in manga chapter and episode 3 kishimoto leaped across that barrier spectacularly XD not adding all the other yaoish afterwards. 

i am sorry but sasuke owns naruto. if hinata wants naruto's ass she will have to fight sasuke for it. and we all know she'd lose. so sasuke will always win. ^_~


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2007)

Since when is Naruto gay? Since when is Sasuke gay? Since when are there gay people in Naruto? (we don't know 4 sho if Sai is gay). Naruto's not gay guys... Sasuke isn't either. He just emo and vengeful. 
Its going to be 
-Sakura
OR
-Sakura
OR
-Sakura
OR
-Sakura
OR
-Sakura
OR
-Sakura


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it will be Hinata


----------



## GrenGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Since when is Naruto gay? Since when is Sasuke gay? Since when are there gay people in Naruto? (we don't know 4 sho if Sai is gay). Naruto's not gay guys... Sasuke isn't either. He just emo and vengeful.


naruto is not gay he is bisexual. 

since when was sasuke gay? dunno actually. but definitely during the time every psycho chick wanted a piece of him. that would turn me off women forever if i was in his position. and sasuke is no different 

gay people in naruto? a lot actually. some say haku is. lets not forget the obvious orochimaru. kabuto maybe. and sai is just awesome XD this series is a shounen ai masquerading as shounen. 

since when is sasuke straight? . ewewew 

i'd like to see how exactly itachi would spite sasuke by raping naruto in front of him 

its going to be

sasuke
OR
sasuke
OR 
itachi
OR 
sasuke
OR
sasuke
OR 
gaara
OR
wait let me think........oh yea SASUKE!


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2007)

Dawnofwinter said:


> Why in the world do you say Sakura?



Why NOT Sakura?

Sakura


----------



## Fai (Dec 2, 2007)

Bleach said:
			
		

> Since when are there gay people in Naruto?


lol. **


----------



## docterjoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm hoping it's Hinata, but it could possibly be Sasuke or Sai.  IDK, I'm not a yaoi fangirl and Kishi isn't writing a sex story.


----------



## Sir Hoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

I voted for Hinata but I'm guessing we may never find out as Naruto is not that sort of manga.^^ And is it me or is Sasuke the second highest on the poll voting? o.o Well can't go against it completely as afterall Naruto and Sasuke did share a special moment together...when they've kissed. xD


----------



## docterjoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the fangirls need to understand that was a blooper and it happened in episode 1.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 2, 2007)

Hinata. I want there to be a Shinobi called Hinato.


----------



## Tick (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually. Naruto will take _Hinata's_ virginity.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 2, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> Oh, it's been taken along time ago by a certain Uchiha.



Sasuke's mom, Mikoto Uchiha?


----------



## Ceej17 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sasuke if he's really obsessed with him, Hinata if he's actually straight


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 2, 2007)

No hinata might still take his virginity. She might rape him while he's asleep.


----------



## ♥ Mimi ♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

Either Hinata, Sakura, or Sasuke.
but I hope that it's Hinata


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 2, 2007)

It better not be Sakura.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea wassap SS? Anko would be funny to have a baby with. Naruto and Anko added together means Kyuubi(if any is passed down) and Curse seal in one person.


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

Z.:Momochi:.Z said:


> No hinata might still take his virginity. She might rape him while he's asleep.




Why do people keep saying that. She's not that kinda person. And even if she was she could never over power Naruto. Therefore it wouldn't be that way, I don't see Naruto fighting Hinata off. No rape needed. But I think Hinata being the way she is would just pass out in Naruto arms before anything happened.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea shed pass out most likely. She is embarrased easily. lol her face turns red as a damn tomatoe sometimes.XD


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

Z.:Momochi:.Z said:


> Yea shed pass out most likely. She is embarrased easily. lol her face turns red as a damn tomatoe sometimes.XD



Then Naruto would have to go find someone else.
I say Sasuke.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 2, 2007)

Sai

lol


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah it's probably not Sai but he's really interested in Naruto's privates.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2007)

hinata of course or maybe sakura and hinata at the same, but the best sceaniro would be hinata + anko , this seems like a bathouse topic though


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Yaoi Fangirls do not count.



You don't count 

Sakura or Sasuke<3


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 2, 2007)

Tsunade, its a hokage inetiation


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Yaoi Fangirls do not count.



If fangirls opinions didn't count in this threads those yaoi options wouldn't be up there. Now would they.


DawnofWinter- Thank you, thank you *Takes a bow*


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2007)

Calm down thurr Seraph


----------



## Harmless (Dec 2, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> What is your point?
> Yaoi in Shounen is illogical.
> Sure vote woot.
> Counts for jack in the end.
> Yaoi is a just a girl wet dream that will stay a dream for the manga Naruto.



My point, obviously.
Fan girls opinions along with everyone else's counts.
You can't just not include someone cause you may or may not agree with them.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 3, 2007)

Your all wrong, Kishimoto drew him as a Jinchūriki which they are born non-virgins 
Case close, no argument *ITS Canon*


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 3, 2007)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Your all wrong, Kishimoto drew him as a Jinchūriki which they are born non-virgins
> Case close, no argument *ITS Canon*



I don't agree with whether or no the Jinchūriki makes Naruto not a virgin, but I do agree that whether or not a character from Naruto is a virgin or not is highly canon. If Kishimoto didn't want to write a story that involved the sexual fustrations of a growing teen boy, than he wouldn't have included such a sexual environment within the world of Naruto (Jiraiya's perviness, Kakashi's love for pornographic novels, bath peeping, kissing, and in general anything to do with Karin...)

Kishimoto was very wise to promote a shounen that appeals to both female and male audiences in terms of relationships by making the preferences of his characters rather questionable, unless they're already dating someone or married (Asuma/Kurenai).

But I digress. My sensible self, who is painfully obviously aware to how predictable the manga is says Hinata,  or a conflicting one time with Sakura. 

But the yaoi girl within me screams for Sasuke!!!


----------



## rockklee1993 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jiraiya must have raped Naruto in his sexy no jutsu already........


----------



## GrenGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Shino's Girl said:


> I think the fangirls need to understand that was a blooper and it happened in episode 1.



and the hetero obsessed nuggets need to understand that naruto X hinata is an impossible combination. and naruto X sakura is  worse than that. and nothing will ever happen between them. naruto needs to recognize she exists AT LEAST! 

oh it happened and ep 3......and we all know it is an accident. we are talking about other 10 or so other yaoish moments afterwards between naruto and sasuke that WERE serious. 

shounen without yaoi is illogical. it makes no sense whatso ever. all the men are bonding anyway. so why not? naruto and gaara for example. another perfect match.  in most shounen the girls make horrid matches for the guys. girls only exist in shounen as eye candy for straight guys and lesbians. they are definitely not fit for any of the guys in any shounen work. shounen ai makes the most sense for any shounen work. thats why kishimoto does it, thats why kishimoto is a genius. 


thank you evan. my point exactly. XD to me the manga screams narusasu more than any other pairing


----------



## Hachimata (Dec 3, 2007)

Im guessing Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw several hentai that answered this question already.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 4, 2007)

Well...originally i said Sakura...but now i think it will be Sai.
Don't know why...just a feeling.


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

GrenGoddess said:


> and the hetero obsessed nuggets need to understand that naruto X hinata is an impossible combination. and naruto X sakura is  worse than that. and nothing will ever happen between them. naruto needs to recognize she exists AT LEAST!
> 
> oh it happened and ep 3......and we all know it is an accident. we are talking about other 10 or so other yaoish moments afterwards between naruto and sasuke that WERE serious.
> 
> ...




I agree that in Naruto yaoi pairings make more sense (but not in all the shounens, I don't have that intense feeling of gayness while reading Rurouni Kenshin), but I also think NaruSasu is the worse pairing after ItaNaru. They have nothing in common.
I'm totally against the "opposites attract" crap.

NaruGaara is OK.


----------



## Cair (Dec 4, 2007)

Hinata.  It's destiny.


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 4, 2007)

Although the Naruto X Sasuke pairing is the most logical, it's also the least likely.  Naruto is supposed to appeal to the male teenager demographic, so it is more likely that he'll end up with Sakura.


----------



## Chee (Dec 4, 2007)

Sakura! Of course!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 4, 2007)

Pakken!

Kakashi walking in Naruto's room and yelling "Naruto?? What the fuck! What the hell you doing with my dog??"

Pakken replied "Hey, Kakashi! You never told me that Naruto is quite good at doggy style!"

Christ, I feel so dirty and ashamed for even thinking it up now. *sighing*


----------



## *Ex-PrinCeSs* (Dec 4, 2007)

Hinata, Sasuke, Gaara, Sai, Jiraiya and its not possible.


----------



## barrendesert (Dec 4, 2007)

Hinata rape sounds appetizing.

But yeah. It'll be Hinata. Easy target.


----------



## Harmless (Dec 5, 2007)

nWo said:


> Although the Naruto X Sasuke pairing is the most logical, it's also the least likely.  Naruto is supposed to appeal to the male teenager demographic, so it is more likely that he'll end up with Sakura.



Naruto's not only made to appeal to the male demographic. Kishimoto tries to appeal to all audiences. If Naruto was only written for males it wouldn't be loved by the world. By woman and man a like, for their own personal reasons. Kishimoto is more than aware of this. And that's how he wanted it. He writes his story line open for everyone. Naruto is a tragic love story as much as it's one about violence and fighting. And Kishimoto knows what's hes doing, and he wouldn't just put Sakura and Naruto together cause it's what his male viewers may want to see. Like I said before give Kishimoto the credit he deserves. He's not just gonna throw some characters together cause there hetero. - I wrote this part

From Masashi's interview

Shonen Jump Question:
Naruto and Sasuke kiss (accidentally) in the first chapter where they appear together. Does this add a special dimension to their rivalry?

Masashi Kishimoto Answer:
I didn't have any particular reason for it, other then to surprise readers. I mainly did it because I don't think there has ever been a manga where two rivals kissed. Also, by having this encounter, it was easier to set up the love triangle: Sakura, who had intended to be the first one to kiss Sasuke, has it stolen by her rival Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto are rivals, so there's and added tension there. And so on and so forth.

If one would look closely to what Kishimoto said, then he'll notice that he said that Naruto was Sakura's rival (in love?). Which means that Sakura somewhat sees Naruto as a threat in her quest for Sasuke's affection. Plus, he said that it was a love triangle. Obviously it would be that: Naruto likes Sakura; Sakura likes Sasuke; and Sasuke likes...Naruto? That would be the most obvious answer.SasuNaru is the best pairing in Naruto! They are totally meant for each other! - I didn't write that  But I agree with it

And this isn't all directly stated to nWo, sorry if it looks that way.
And I totally agree with GrenGoddess.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2007)

Is this some not so subtle variation of the Naruto pairing thread?  Because it is totally what this is becoming. So I'm going to lock it now before it gets derailed any further, 12 pages is plenty. To talk about preferred pairings with Naruto you could go to the  Favorite Pairing (with Naruto)? Version 4.0 thread: This has to be my best thread ever
Or if it is one of the big three you can go to the thread sticked up top.


----------

